
Russia is considering legislation to send Bitcoin users to jail up to 7 yrs - raddad
http://qz.com/672780/russia-is-considering-legislation-that-would-send-bitcoin-users-to-jail-for-up-to-7-years/
======
brudgers
Source at Bloomberg:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-28/russian-
la...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-28/russian-law-would-
send-bitcoin-users-to-jail-as-cybercriminals)

------
deepnet
National governments just have to face their Napster moment, in 50 years they
will be irrelevant and the inefficiency of endless war and recessions will be
turned skyward and the next era of humanity can begin.

